# Beer drinkers Lament and Rant



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Never was a serious beer drinker until I started traveling for a living 3+ years ago and I discovered the tremendous amount of variety available beyond the macroswill that poses as beer in this country. Real beer fans know of what I speak. Anyway stop traveling, come back to Mississippi and take a staff position at a hospital here in Jackson. Start looking at what is available here and discovered that due to antiquated legislation and the States monopoly on the alchoholic beverage industry you cant buy beer with an alchohol content higher than 6% by volume here in Mississippi. Which when you think about it for over a nano second is absolutely ridiculous. The legal drinking age is 21; which means if I want to pickle my liver on 190 proof grain alchohol, I can do that all day long, but if I want to enjoy a nice Belgian, or a Rasputin Imperial Stout from North Coast, or a Sami Klaus, or any of the myriad brews that lend themselves to a good cigar, I have to purchase online and have it shipped to me. Not above doing that, but why should that be necessary? Doesn't make sense. I think I will buttonhole one of the local legislators and try to get an answer. My gut tells me that the big distributors have a very strong interest in maintaining the status quo, which in my thinking is very shortsighted. The smaller micros would be more than happy to utilyze the already existing distributorship infrastructure to put their product into this market. IMO. Frank B


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Frank you lived in C'ville? I was wondering where you got your beer here? I'm in Staunton and other than local bars there isn't very many places to get good beer. Wallymart sux. I get Amber Bock and like it ok.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Floydp, several places with excellent choices are Harris Teeter,( the supermarket), The Wine and Beer Warehouse, and the Market Street wineshop. This is downtown in the basement. All are listed in the phonebook, and all have a very good selection of brands of interesting brews. Frank B


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you very much Frank..


----------

